

HTML5 Boilerplate v2.0 released - necolas
http://html5boilerplate.com/#v2

======
trebor
Glad to see that I'm not the only one who likes the normalize.css technique.

~~~
dwolfson20
I've always thought resetting by using a scalpel would be better than
resetting by using a machete. But the problem with the scalpel is, you have to
know how and where to cut. So thanks, Boilerplate guys, for figuring out where
to cut!

------
sandGorgon
Question from someone who is not an expert in crafting CSS: Is normalize.css
something that needs to be actively maintained as newer (versions?) browsers
come up or older browser have some changes ?

It sounds to me that CSS Reset might be a "bulldozer" and is absolutely
inelegant, but I would not have to download a newer version of it every 6
months as I probably would have to do with normalize.css. Am I missing
something here ?

~~~
necolas
Good question. Even CSS resets undergo changes over time (Eric Meyer has
adapted his reset several times). But resets are more limited in scope.
Normalize.css includes things like: consistent `abbr`, `mark`, `svg` styles;
improved `font-size` and `font-family` inheritance for forms and pre-formatted
text; and fixes for a few IE, WebKit, and Firefox bugs.

Their approaches are different. But I don't think you'll need to update it
regularly - just at the start of a project.

------
joshfinnie
Lots of good changes! I like the standard of prompting for installing Chrome
Frame for IE6 users. Gives them the option of installing the Chrome Frame or
still getting to the content!

And very interested to try out normalize.css...

~~~
ozten
I wonder what percentage of people who have enough access to install a plugin
into IE6, don't have enough access to install a new browser.

To plenty of corporate machines... this will be an annoying piece of bling.

~~~
Athtar
IIRC the new version of Chrome Frame does not require Admin access any more. I
think it runs a secondary process that injects Chrome Frame into any new
instances of IE starting up.

~~~
alanh
Amazingly, it goes one further — reloading any pages that were already open
before the Chrome Frame installer ran is sufficient to get the CF goodness on
those pages!

------
alwillis
I wish more projects were run like HTML5 Boilerplate. Great job!

------
andrewheins
They seem to have pulled down the Mobile boilerplate, which is too bad - I was
a fan of that.

I wonder if they're implying we should use html5 v2 for mobile now. I know v2
has a "mobile-first" focus...

~~~
paulirish
I messed up the deploy, whoops! back up: <http://html5boilerplate.com/mobile/>

We see a future where these two projects _probably_ merge, but not just yet. I
think the mobile-first, one-web community has a little more work to tackle.
For now the mobile boilerplate is ideal for mobile-only webapps (like with
PhoneGap).

~~~
dwolfson20
I find it rather straightforward to modify H5BP into a responsive design,
anyway. When the time comes for mobile-only to die, it's not going to be a
difficult transition. No rush.

Thanks for all your great work, Paul!

------
verekia
Awesome! <3

~~~
alanh
Welcome to HN. Don’t worry about any downvotes to your first comment, but do
keep in mind we tend to discourage comments that don't add anything —
sometimes even if they are kind and positive, as your was. Check out the FAQ
for more guidelines.

~~~
iaskwhy
That could be displayed to every new member's first comments whenever
text.lenght < 20 or something like that.

------
MostAwesomeDude
My first thought when reading this was that maybe my HTML5 boilerplate is too
plain. See, mine looks like this:

    
    
      <!DOCTYPE html>
    

Maybe that's too small, but I could have sworn that a big point in HTML5 was
that HTML could be a lot looser and have _less_ boilerplate, not more.

~~~
pacomerh
here we go again people complaining about the boilerplate having too much
stuff. I would rather have this than <!DOCTYPE html> which I already know by
memory.

You can always remove stuff as you please. Can you guys accept it as a cool
project that saves you time? or does the name "boilerplate" bother you that
much.

~~~
MostAwesomeDude
I think it saves _some_ people _some_ time. This looks like too much stuff for
me. I was really complaining more about the usage of "HTML5". It feels
buzzwordy. Maybe I've just been away from serious web development for too
long, but this entire site feels like too much stuff.

~~~
robryan
Apart from some of the opinionated "you should be doing it this way" stuff, if
your not using a lot of this your probably providing a sub optimal experience
for someone somewhere using an old browser. I guess it depends how much you
care about backwards compatibility over just building for the latest and
greatest, each project will be at a different point on the scale of what they
need to support.

~~~
MostAwesomeDude
You're right; I don't care about IE. As a result, I need a lot less code.

------
ErikRogneby
I look forward to using this. Great job!

